# Saturday 3rd of May London Zoo??



## lostprophet (Apr 9, 2008)

Saturday 3rd of May, London Zoo??

anyone???


and as they have Otters there you don't have to worry about me being a misery for once


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 16, 2008)

bump


----------



## spiffybeth (Apr 16, 2008)

id go to the zoo.


----------



## nealjpage (Apr 16, 2008)

Oh, I'm *there!*  I'll be on the next flight!


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 17, 2008)

cool!!!! then you have a bit of my Birthday Cake, might be a BIG bit of cake as it looks like no one else is bothered about coming


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 17, 2008)

Sorry, I'll have to sit this one out.


----------



## spiffybeth (Apr 17, 2008)

what kind of cake are we talking about?


----------



## flipsy (Apr 17, 2008)

spiffybeth, you are a cute boy!


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 17, 2008)

flipsy said:


> spiffybeth, you are a cute boy!




OMG that is the funniest thing I've ever seen


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 17, 2008)

spiffybeth said:


> what kind of cake are we talking about?



birthday cake duh!


----------



## spiffybeth (Apr 17, 2008)

chocolate or vanilla? and what kind of icing? strawberries? whipped cream?


----------



## spiffybeth (Apr 17, 2008)

flipsy said:


> spiffybeth, you are a cute boy!


thanks, i get all the girls with my good looks


----------



## flipsy (Apr 17, 2008)

spiffybeth said:


> thanks, i get all the girls with my good looks



I believe so! My heart melts when looking at you! :thumbup:


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 17, 2008)

spiffybeth said:


> chocolate or vanilla? and what kind of icing? strawberries? whipped cream?



well chocolate is tempting but vanilla is just on a higher plane of existence, as for icing well im easy


----------



## spiffybeth (Apr 17, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> well chocolate is tempting but vanilla is just on a higher plane of existence, as for icing well im easy


i dont enjoy chocolate, so vanilla on vanilla it is!!!


----------



## ferny (Apr 18, 2008)

Any candyfloss?


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 18, 2008)

ferny said:


> Any candyfloss?


 
not seen at London Zoo but they do have Penguins


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 18, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> not seen at London Zoo but they do have Penguins


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 18, 2008)

well penguins are mashed up to make candyfloss aren't they?


----------



## ferny (Apr 20, 2008)

Can't be. I like candyfloss.


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 20, 2008)

:stun:


----------



## tempra (Apr 20, 2008)

Can't do the 3rd, college day and I've missed a month already and got relatives over who are going back on that day. 4th might be an option though...


----------



## ferny (Apr 22, 2008)

Another reason to join facebook. 



> - Hey everyone this is it folks the first london photography meetup is going to take place in Camden, London
> - We will start working our way from Camden town tube station to the river and the locks and then onto the markets and to finish off probably go to a pub for a drink and discussion.
> - The details for the meetup is all displayed below:
> 
> ...


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 22, 2008)

I fail to see any reasons there to join faceache


----------



## ferny (Apr 22, 2008)

If it wasn't for facebook you'd be all alone in London. Now you can meet up with people.


----------

